# Kill the Golden Goose



## Pacificshore (May 26, 2004)

I started this thread here because it's a Kenpo topic.  I recently aquired a used copy of Ed Parker's movie off of EBay.  Surprisingly enough the movie was in excellent condition.

I noticed in watching the movie that GM Parker utilizes the rakes, it appeared to be his favorite hand strike.  Also many of his techniques were quick and to the point.  Unilke in the Perfect Weapon, it seemed to show more of Kenpo's evolution in regards to techniques.  Would that be a fair assessment?

What are some of your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 26, 2004)

My god, I haven't seen that flick in eons. Used to have the Black Belt mag with Bong Soo Han on the cover. Now I feel really old.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 26, 2004)

Great video indeed, and rakes are nasty!!!  Wasn't there suppose to be some remakes on dvd of GM Parker's video vault?


----------



## Seig (May 26, 2004)

The only reason I have that movie is to see Mr. Parker. Watching him move is inspiring.


----------



## Pacificshore (May 26, 2004)

Seig said:
			
		

> The only reason I have that movie is to see Mr. Parker. Watching him move is inspiring.



Yes, the acting is far from Academy awards worthy.  A good fight scene besides the end would have been GM Parker and Bong Soo Han in the dojo :ultracool


----------



## RCastillo (May 27, 2004)

I want to purchase his movies. Where can I go besides Ebay?


----------



## sierra don (May 27, 2004)

RCastillo,

Try half.com or Amazon.

I have been able to pick up a number of older movies and books from both of these sites.

edited to add: I just checked half.com and they had them for 39 bucks and Amazon had the movie starting at 9 bucks new.........

Regards,
sd


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 27, 2004)

RCastillo said:
			
		

> I want to purchase his movies. Where can I go besides Ebay?


Here is a source for Buckstone County Prison. SGM Parker as evil prison guard Jimbo.


----------



## Les (May 29, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Here is a source for Buckstone County Prison. SGM Parker as evil prison guard Jimbo.



I hadn't heard of this one.

Is it worth buying and paying the shipping costs to Europe for it?

Les


----------



## Pacificshore (May 29, 2004)

Les:

Only good for a collector's item w/GM Parker in it displaying his art of American Kenpo.  Not for the movie itself :asian: .


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 30, 2004)

Pacificshore said:
			
		

> I started this thread here because it's a Kenpo topic.  I recently aquired a used copy of Ed Parker's movie off of EBay.  Surprisingly enough the movie was in excellent condition.
> 
> I noticed in watching the movie that GM Parker utilizes the rakes, it appeared to be his favorite hand strike.  Also many of his techniques were quick and to the point.  Unilke in the Perfect Weapon, it seemed to show more of Kenpo's evolution in regards to techniques.  Would that be a fair assessment?
> 
> ...


Hi folks!
In regards to the "rakes" question, Remeber that Mr. Parker's charater, Mana Loa, was an assasin and a real bad person [perhaps,just misunderstood...if bong soo han married my ex wife, how would i feel? LOL!] So, to depict his "evilness" in the role, He could rip, gouge, main and mutilate to his heart's content!
When Jeff Speakman did a demo for Paramont execs, there was concern about a hero being so "brutal", So, the kenpo fight scenes were "cleaned up" to depict Jeff as the "Good Guy".

I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## KenpoDave (May 30, 2004)

Is the skill displayed by Ed Parker in "Kill the Golden Goose" and "Seven" a fair representation of his overall skill?

 :asian:


----------



## Les (May 31, 2004)

KenpoDave said:
			
		

> Is the skill displayed by Ed Parker in "Kill the Golden Goose" and "Seven" a fair representation of his overall skill?



Dave,

As you'll appreciate, Mr Parker was continually refining and innovating the Kenpo system.

I would guess that it wasn't really a fair representation as in a movie the real devastating effect of the techniques would have to be pulled. The other side of the coin is that 'its a movie', so it has to look spectacular. Exaggerated moves would be employed rather than the principles that keep us in tight, using economy of motion. Entertainment vs Effectiveness.

The other factor to consider is that these movies were made a LONG time ago, so at best they could only reflect the skills of Mr Parker back then.

Both Kenpo and Mr Parker had moved on significantly since then, and it would have been great if he'd made a movie in the late eighties to give us a comparison.

It might be worth looking at the clips of Mr Parker in the Pink Panther series of movies and comparing what you see there to what you see on Kill the Golden Goose.

Les

PS

I have a copy of Kill the Golden Goose that is so worn out its practically unwatchable. If anyones interested, I'd be willing to trade it for a better copy.


----------

